# wacom bamboo fun pen & touch s oder wacom bamboo pen & touch



## GSlang (17. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen ,
Also ich würde mir gerne ein Tablet kaufen. Also benutze ich google . 
Da fand ich nur zwei die für mich infrage kommen .
Also die da oben  , bamboo fun pen & touch oder bamboo pen & touch . 
Das erste kostet 99 euro , das andere 89 euro . Aber ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden  .
Ich vermute dass das bamboo fun pen & touch mehr kostet weil Adobe photoshop element dabei ist . Wenn ja dann würde ich das für 89 holen . Was denkt ihr was soll ich mir holen ?


----------



## Nopes (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle das Fun, weil da noch Photoshop als Zusatz dabei ist^^


----------



## smileyml (23. Oktober 2010)

Technisch scheinen sich die beiden nicht zu unterscheiden. Und wenn man Elements nicht braucht, kann man das Geld auch sparen. Lediglich überlegenswert könnte die nächstgrößere Größe sein für dann ca. 150 €. Das hängt natürlich auch von der Intensität der Nutzung und des Geldbeutels ab.
Hier nochmal ein Vergleich - Preisvergleich der Modelle.

Grüße Marco


----------

